# Cat question...?



## moyersfarm (Apr 13, 2012)

We have a cat that has had a bump on his side by his right hind leg growing for the past 4-5 months. It has now turned into a large tubular looking thing poking out of his skin, with what I would assume to be a head burrowed under the skin. It has a pointy tip at the end, and we are unsure what it is or what to do about it... :whatgoat:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like it could be a Warble...it's an insect larvae that grows beneath the skin. If thats the case, what I've done before was to find the hole it uses to "breath" and cover it with vaseline, they'll come out before they suffocate.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh Ugh.. I shouldnt read of such things before I go to bed. That sounds awful. a Warble larvae? Oh that just sounds awful. hope you can get it taken care of.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I recommend taking the cat to the vet....


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

lol, its not that bad, gross but not bad, you could push on both sides of it and push it out, but it hurts bad, liz is right on what to do.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

liz said:


> Sounds like it could be a Warble...it's an insect larvae that grows beneath the skin. If thats the case, what I've done before was to find the hole it uses to "breath" and cover it with vaseline, they'll come out before they suffocate.


AND THEN WE KILL THEM :veryangry: :laugh:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I dont know why this made me feel a bit light headed reading it. We have dealt with all sorts of yecky things... taking slivers, foxtails, digging in puss filled pockets for foreign objects and such, but reading this for some reason is making me feel kinda queezy in the gut. Sounds so freaky. -something alive crawling inside of a sore like that.. ahhhhhh!


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

When it does come out, it will leave a hole. Treat it like any puncture wound (it'll be pretty deep).


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol no it is gross i freaked for weeks about the first one i saw which was in my first horses back but now not a big deal


----------



## moyersfarm (Apr 13, 2012)

Strangely, I'm not too grossed out - but then again, it's the cat's body not mine! lol. Thank you for your help - I was thinking it was a worm of some sort. I will look for the spot, and let you know what happens : ) Thank you again!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

We had a rabbit with 2 warbles on its neck! Yes, it was gross! I pulled both of them out and they were like huge maggots.
I wish I had known about the Vaseline. I could have saved a lot of trouble!


----------



## Momma2many (Aug 3, 2012)

I have never heard of an animal getting those around here. I hope I never do. So gross. A puss filled sore is different, but when you know there is a living larvae in there. That is when the gross make me puke factor kicks in big time. I hope your kitty is ok.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

over the years the cows get them bad, had a horse with one, and a dog with a few and last year a goat that had one. I didnt know about the vaseline till not to long ago and with I knew about it way back then since it hurts them so bad to get them out. I remember my horse just fell to her knees when I got it out of her. I hated to do it but was not leaving some bug in her back lol.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

YIKES!!!!! Hope your kitty is okay.
We had a rabbit that we got from someone else that had a bot fly larvae in it. We had never seen anything like that and were totally grossed out. (Going to squeeze a sore and having a writhing creature come out!!!) Took it to our county agent. Since the rabbit was not a pet we put it down (to keep from contaminating the whole herd).
Those two worms are now in a jar of alcohol on the agents desk for the "ick factor". Crazy sense of humor those folks have.
The vaseline idea sounds good.


----------



## DJFarm (Jul 18, 2011)

I work at a small animal practice and there have been a few times when cats have come in with what you described. We usually see them on the belly and when the vet expresses them they just refer to it as just a thickened purulent material. I guess it could definitely be a parasite but maybe also just a puss filled hole as well.


----------

